# Regular Season Game 64: Houston Rockets @ Atlanta Hawks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(43-20)/(26-37)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, March 12, 7:00 PM ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Bibby / Johnson / Williams / Smith / Horford*


*Preview

Since entering the NBA as a highly-touted prep star, Tracy McGrady has never won a playoff series.

He wouldn't mind altering that frustrating piece of history this season.

But frankly, he's got bigger aspirations with the way his team is playing.

"I got a chip on my shoulder," McGrady said. "I'm leaving it all out on the court. I'm trying to go for it all. I want this to be a memorable season."

McGrady is convinced that it will be.

Despite losing Yao Ming to season-ending foot surgery, the Rockets have emerged as one of the top teams in the Western Conference and elevated their own hopes for the remainder of the season heading into Wednesday's game against the Atlanta Hawks.

The Rockets' 19-game winning streak matches the third longest in NBA history. Lately, the wins haven't even been close. Houston knotted an NBA record by winning its 10th consecutive game by double digits on Monday.

The run could match the second longest winning streak in league history at 20 games on Wednesday if Houston can snap a three-game skid in Atlanta.

Despite some disappointing finishes in recent postseason appearances, the run has given McGrady and the Rockets hope that greater fortunes lie ahead in the playoffs.

"It can be something really special," McGrady said. "When it comes late April, if we were to make the playoffs, that's when it really starts to count and mean something. That's when this streak right here will be even more special to me and our team."

Right now, the Rockets are putting themselves in good position for the playoffs with that remarkable streak.

With the Western Conference shaping up to be a nine-team race for eight playoff spots, Houston has begun to pull away from the lower-half of the pack. The Rockets have moved six games ahead of ninth-place Denver with 19 games remaining on the schedule.

More importantly, the Rockets are catching other teams. Houston is third in the West, sitting a mere game behind the Los Angeles Lakers and San Antonio Spurs for the best record.

Unsurprisingly, McGrady has been a major for Houston's ascent.

He has regained the form that he was showcasing earlier in the season before a knee injury sidelined him for almost a month. On top of that, McGrady trusts his teammates and is not trying to shoulder the scoring burden without Yao on his own.

The result is a supporting cast brimming with confidence around their star player.

"Everyone on this team believes there is not one player in the world that can win a championship playing by himself -- no matter how good he is," Rockets forward Luis Scola said. "Since we know it and he knows it, he's getting everyone else involved because that's the only way we're going to win. We're going to win when he scores and plays the way he does. But he's got help from us. He's the main star at the end of the game and he's going to take over. But along the way, it's gotta be a team."

McGrady has never been shy about sharing the ball. He did, after all, average a career-high 6.5 assists in 2006-07.

The difference now is that he's more confident in the lineup around him to score. Rafer Alston is playing like one of the top point guards in the NBA and Houston's two rookie power forwards -- Carl Landry and Scola -- have elevated their games.

The improved play of the roster around him has allowed McGrady to do one of the things that he does best -- pick apart a defense with his passing.

"He makes impossible plays," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "The most amazing thing to me about him is his ability to make plays for other people and the fact that he's willing to do that. He's a unique player. He reminds me a lot of a player like Magic Johnson -- tall guys with a gift to handle the ball and see the floor so well. That's a hard thing to come around."

McGrady's scoring, though, is down with that trust. He's averaging 22 points, a couple points less than he did last season.

The reason those digits are lower is that Houston's offense no longer goes entirely through McGrady. Rather than being the focal point of the offense, the guard is doing things more through the flow of it. Obviously, he still creates for himself and teammates. But not on every single possession.

The seven-time All-Star doesn't mind the change.

"Nobody cares who gets the most shots or who gets the ball," McGrady said. "We share the ball. We're really playing like that Detroit team that won the championship (in 2003-04) where it didn't matter who got the shots and who got the credit. We're just out there together."

That's not to say McGrady can't still throw the Rockets on his back.

During a three-game stretch last week, the Rockets star went on a scoring binge. He averaged 32.3 points, 7.7 assists and 5.0 rebounds in three wins. McGrady saved his best performance of the week for Saturday's game against the New Orleans Hornets. Playing from start to finish, the guard poured in 41 points and dished out nine assists to lead Houston to a 106-96 win. With that stretch of play, McGrady was named the Western Conference's Player of the Week on Monday.

The run, however, did more than win McGrady an award. It signaled that McGrady has fully recovered from the knee injury that sidelined him from mid-December to mid-January. The Rockets star hadn't scored 40 points in a game since returning to the lineup.

"People tend to forget what I've done in this league and what I'm capable of doing on a nightly basis," McGrady said. "This has been a year where I've fine-tuned and sacrificed a little bit of my game for the improvement of my team. But when I need to put my team on my shoulders and win a ball game, I'm capable of doing it. I've proven that before. I don't know why people think I can't do that. I love when people doubt me. I do. I sit back and eat it up."

McGrady spends the other portion of his time savoring Houston's winning streak.

While he knows the streak doesn't guarantee the Rockets anything in the postseason, he hasn't lost sight of how incredible the run is. Right now, the Rockets are being mentioned in the same breath with some of the NBA's greatest teams.

He just wishes the Rockets would receive more credit for their run.

"I sit at home and watch the highlights," McGrady said. "I think, 'Damn, that's 19 in a row.' Do you know how many great teams have been in this league? The thing that really kills me is, 'Oh, they haven't really played anybody.' Come on, man. Everyone has the same schedule. If it was that easy, how come that many people haven't done it? M.J. (Michael Jordan) went 72-10 and never did it. Just give us a little bit of credit."

McGrady, though, knows Houston's current run will eventually come to an end. But what the streak has given him is a belief that the Rockets can make a deep playoff run in the West.

"One of these days, the streak has to come to an end," McGrady said. "It won't come tomorrow -- if we take care of our business and play the way we have over the last few months. No knock on Atlanta. But I believe in us."


Hawks Update: The Hawks won two games in three hours Saturday night after finishing a suspended game against the Miami Heat. Just like that, Atlanta moved into eighth in the crowded Eastern Conference playoff race. But the Hawks haven't exactly been on a roll. Right now, the Hawks are 5-9 since acquiring Mike Bibby from Sacramento. Bibby has been slowed by a heel injury and the Hawks have been missing backup Acie Law.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OK, here is what I am feeling with this team. We *CAN NOT* underrate these guys. Joe Johnson is capable of going on tears in which he can torch other teams. Josh Smith is able to go off, Bibby is also fully capable of doing damage as well. 

Plus their rookies are looking really good this year, so this team is not to be taken for granted.

Also, for historical reasons, this game REALLY has me worried. Anyone knows anything about Rockets history, should know/figure this out...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Meh, history would tell you that a team like this would never be able to win 19 games in a row. I think at this point we won't be underestimating anyone. Just take it game by game and do our thing.

And T-Mac's right, as impressive as this streak is it won't mean nothing unless we can win in the playoffs. That's the only way that it'll shut the haters up.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Here is something to think about... And what I was really talking about

Back when the Rockets started the season and NBA record 15-0 in 93-94, the streak was snapped by Atlanta, in Atlanta. That was up until this streak, the longest streak in franchise history.

Now we are on a 19 game winning streak, and playing Atlanta....in Atlanta about 15 years later...

Thats what makes me worried...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wasn't it a Back2Back after they played New York?? 



> 1. Inconsistency: The Hawks had just one decent winning streak all season — five straight in December. They have won back-to-back games just four times since.
> 
> 
> 2. Road woes: The Hawks are 7-25 (.280) on the road this season. Nine of their remaining 19 games are away from Philips Arena.
> ...


http://www.ajc.com/sports/content/sports/hawks/stories/2008/03/11/hawksplayoffs_0312.html


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> We CAN NOT underrate these guys. Joe Johnson is capable of going on tears in which he can torch other teams.


Agreed. The great thing about this team right now is they really aren't thinking about exactly who it is they are playing. Whether it is Miami or San Antonio this team just comes out and tries to do the things it needs to do to win that game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/5611900.html



> "One of these days, the streak has to come to an end," McGrady said. "It won't come tomorrow (at Atlanta)."
> 
> Say what?
> 
> "It will not come tomorrow."


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/5611900.html


I like the swagger, but don't give ATL ammo.....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AllEyezonTX said:


> I like the swagger, but don't give ATL ammo.....


I say let them give us their best shot. Better to challenge ourselves now than to get accustomed to beating up on demotivated teams like the Nets.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*The streak will continues to the left of higway 20.:raised_ey*











*Make it 20 Novak please.:angel:*

*The hawks stopped our streak at 15 in 1993,BUT THIS WILL NOT HAPPENED THIS TIME.:worthy:*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I say let them give us their best shot. Better to challenge ourselves now than to get accustomed to beating up on demotivated teams like the Nets.


I would rather beat the teams we are suppose to beat then risk losing.

We got enough to worry about next week


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

If I were the Rocks, I'd be wanting this streak to wrap up pretty soon so another can get started. You want to head into the playoffs with momentum. On the other hand, it's the West, and every Win is vital to survival. 

I think you guys will handle ATL with ease.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

ATL should be a win. But I am so worried about next week. No need to give ATL motivation and risk another loss. The streak should come to an end next week.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/azhR8LzfYww&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/azhR8LzfYww&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Guys, Matt Bullard gave me another chilling stat. Over the last 15 years, the Rockets are only 3-12 at Atlanta.... WOW


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/azhR8LzfYww&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/azhR8LzfYww&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


haha nicely done


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

was 17 that boring of a game?? lol GO RoCKets!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Guys, Matt Bullard gave me another chilling stat. Over the last 15 years, the Rockets are only 3-12 at Atlanta.... WOW


did we need that stat?  I'd rather talk about the last game & how we shut em' down.....remember the Thomas/Shareef fight on MLK? *ugh*- hopefully Bibby will show some luv for the fomer coach & throw up a couple of Airballs :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Greta we are 3-12 at ATL & they were the team to break our last streak, way back then.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We look like **** out there


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am getting really worried now


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

ugly/early


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

were getting blown out already


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, Johnson...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

this is making me nervous, we are not getting anything...

****ing Tmac and your damn mouth


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

bad bad bad


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I didn't know Novak could shoot 2's! All tied up after 1


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

still nervous... tied after 1 though...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn, shooting only 26% so far...ick


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We got NOTHING in the post... And its killing us


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Scola w/ 3 PF's  Rockets taken over......


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

anyone even here?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Scola w/ 3 PF's  Rockets taken over......


yeah that blocking call was a bad move by scola considering he had 2 fouls at that point


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

this is not good

not good at all, our shooting is terrible... If we were making 50% of our shots, this would already be a blow out. 

Scola and Hayes both have 3 fouls before the half. Not good at all, I don't want to have to rely on our 3rd string forwards to play heavy minutes.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Worst half all year

32-33 Atlanta

Were shooting a wonderful 28% from the field, and 50% from the line on 10 attempts.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Where is everybody? This board has been dead considering our streak


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

God this is the worst game I have watched since game 4 of the playoffs last year.

Rafer shooting *2-15* unbelievable ....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

59-57 going into the 4th......


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> anyone even here?


I'm so into the game, I have no time for typing! :azdaja:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

bobby freaking jackson!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rock up 3 - 8mins & counting


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

^Yeee. Seriously, I don't want our streak to be ended by Atlanta out of all teams.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man I am so nervous right now...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

my god, i cant believe this


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

another bad call on that one, Hayes was camped


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

freethrows win this type of game....


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Only just joined this game kinda shocked right now


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*rafer Please Stop Shooting!!!!!*


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Up 5! Scola put back! Thank you, mike Bibby!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> Only just joined this game kinda shocked right now


Tell me about it...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

mtlk said:


> *rafer Please Stop Shooting!!!!!*


who can?? we're shooting 38%


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

up 7, Tmac shooting 2 (I can't look)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

my hands are sweating like crazy


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> up 7, Tmac shooting 2 *(I can't look)*


I am shaking like crazy. And my hands are sweating like a faucet... My nerves...oh my


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need to show them how to finish a game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah Tmac 4 3


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

holy ****


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

We are going to do it!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

So close to 20...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Our double digit streak is over but we pull it off.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

its going to be long days in practice to watch tape, especially after this game...


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

LOL at Marvin Williams.

He didn't want us to continue the double digit win streak, XD


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> Our double digit streak is over but we pull it off.


If they didn't give marvin that easy dunk at the end, we would have had it...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*20!!!!!!!!!*


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lRZRUmAIpTM&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lRZRUmAIpTM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

20 STARIGHT!!!!!! OH YEAH :yay:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

20


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*YES WE ARE MEAKING HISTORY.:yay:
THANK YOU HOUSTON ROCKETS.:clap:*


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow 20!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

20 WOOO win one more and we have the 2nd longest record all to ourselves!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

"Won 20" doesn't even look natural when you see it in the standings. It looks like it has to be a mistake.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> "Won 20" doesn't even look natural when you see it in the standings. It looks like it has to be a mistake.


Damn you, I was doing the EXACT same thing right now in Photoshop and I was going to make it my sig...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

LOL at OneBadLT123's posts, chill boy! :laugh:

So proud of this team right now. 20 in a row, that's beyond amazing.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> LOL at OneBadLT123's posts, chill boy! :laugh:
> 
> So proud of this team right now. 20 in a row, that's beyond amazing.


Yeah I know :laugh: , but did you watch the game? My god was it terrible. That and my nerves were all over the place...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

is it just me or is marvin williams now rox fans worst enemy haha


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> is it just me or is marvin williams now rox fans worst enemy haha


Oh he is. That last second dunk ruined the record.. :azdaja:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Not happy with Marvin's dunk in the last few seconds. I was wandering if the Rockets would try get another basket to get to double digits.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dime-080313



> "The Rockets have won 20 games straight," sung Dikembe Mutombo to nobody in particular. "All the critics can kiss my black ***."


:rofl:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RYf0smWQi-U&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RYf0smWQi-U&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dime-080313
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:


Check sig.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Cornholio said:


> Check sig.


That's so sig material 

I wish there was a clip of him actually saying that, that would be classic


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>44</td><td>4-11</td><td>2-9</td><td>5-6</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>25</td><td>2-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>12</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td>15</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>41</td><td>10-28</td><td>1-5</td><td>7-12</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>9</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>28</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>38</td><td>3-18</td><td>2-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>33</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>12</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=376">Bobby Jackson</a>, SG</td><td>10</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>19</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3081">Mike Harris</a>, F</td><td>7</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3400">Justin Williams</a>, IR</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>30-90</strong></td><td><strong>6-29</strong></td><td><strong>17-26</strong></td><td><strong>22</strong></td><td><strong>34</strong></td><td><strong>56</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>2</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>17</strong></td><td><strong>83</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>33.3%</strong></td><td><strong>20.7%</strong></td><td><strong>65.4%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 8 (8)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 43, 92) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">ATLANTA HAWKS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2797">Marvin Williams</a>, SF</td><td>33</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2411">Josh Smith</a>, PF</td><td>39</td><td>7-17</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-3</td><td>9</td><td>13</td><td>22</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3213">Al Horford</a>, C</td><td>38</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>1</td><td>8</td><td>9</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1007">Joe Johnson</a>, SG</td><td>46</td><td>9-25</td><td>3-7</td><td>7-8</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>28</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=61">Mike Bibby</a>, PG</td><td>41</td><td>3-12</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2373">Josh Childress</a>, SF</td><td>8</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2016">Zaza Pachulia</a>, C</td><td>10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3219">Acie Law</a>, PG</td><td>10</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3278">Mario West</a>, SG</td><td>8</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2786">Salim Stoudamire</a>, SG</td><td>8</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3386">Jeremy Richardson</a>, IR</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3010">Solomon Jones</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>27-80</strong></td><td><strong>4-17</strong></td><td><strong>17-21</strong></td><td><strong>14</strong></td><td><strong>38</strong></td><td><strong>52</strong></td><td><strong>15</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>14</strong></td><td><strong>22</strong></td><td><strong>75</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>33.8%</strong></td><td><strong>23.5%</strong></td><td><strong>81.0%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 15 (19)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> PLAYERS: 1 ATLANTA ( Z Pachulia 1 ) - TEAMS (def3sec): None - COACHES: None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Jason Phillips , Tom Washington , Sean Corbin <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 17,078<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:13<br><p></p></div>


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

At first I was actually frustrated that the streak of consecutive games won by 10 points or more wasn't in tact when Marvin Williams raced down the floor with 13 seconds left for that dunk but then it really sunk in that we have freak'in won 20 games in a row!

It is such a treat to be a rockets fan right now.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*WHO'S NEXT?*​


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)




----------

